# Aniracetam, Piracetam or any "racetam" vs. adderall/vyvanse?



## whatisnormal (Sep 19, 2010)

I was wondering if I find out I am unable to obtain adderall or vyvanse would any of the "racetam "drugs be a good substitute? I suffer from depression, anxiety, fatigue, anhedonia, and demotivation. Will they increase motivation? Anyone have any experience with these drugs??


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

They improved my symptoms and made me mildly hypomanic, so yes they do help. As soon as you go off them the symptoms will be back though, but in my case it didn't after the 2nd trial (2 weeks at a time). Give it a try it wont hurt.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll let you know when my piracetam arrives this week and I have a few days to try it. I can't wait.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I doubt they will be compare to amphetamine's but aniracetam is potentially a good anxiolytic:


> Anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in three different mouse models of anxiety and the underlying mechanism
> 
> Kazuo Nakamura, and Mitsue Kurasawa
> CNS Supporting Laboratory, Nippon Roche Research Center, 200 Kajiwara, Kamakura, Kanagawa 247-8530, Japan
> ...


I will be trying it soon.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

ahh thanks for reminding me to order some piracetam today.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

So aniracetam is a agonist or antagonist at 5-HT2A and D2 receptors ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnG said:


> So aniracetam is a agonist or antagonist at 5-HT2A and D2 receptors ?


Agonist like activity, since antagonists of those receptors blocked the anxiolytics effects.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Which is a good thing.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Which is a good thing.


I know, but anxiolytic proprieties come from the Antagonism on the 5HT-2a\c receptor (ex. mirtazapine, SSRI, tramadol), I really dont understand how it can be anxyolitic with an agonism activity on it. Maybe due to dopamine agonism?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnG said:


> I know, but anxiolytic proprieties come from the Antagonism on the 5HT-2a\c receptor (ex. mirtazapine, SSRI, tramadol), I really dont understand how it can be anxyolitic with an agonism activity on it. Maybe due to dopamine agonism?


5HT2A agonism is a good thing! 5HT2A facilates dopamine release, and dopamine is important for social motivation and reward.

5HT2C antagonism is good yes, but i dont like 5HT2A antagonism.


----------



## whatisnormal (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the great info! I'll try it out if I ever get a hold of it for sure.


----------



## zodiac55 (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder what the functional differences are between piracetam and aniracetam.

The findings that aniracetam modulates 5-ht2a and D2 (as well as nACh) receptors is all over the place (even on amazon.com product descriptions lol ), but nothing such is said of piracetam. They have distinct differences like half-life and a more "chill" feeling from aniracetam (peoples' reports), and I've tried piracetam myself (with mixed success on its own - though great synergy with several other things), but have yet to try aniracetam.

Will be getting some aniracetam in the next week or two (slowest shipping ever :/) to compare the differences...


----------



## flexpinoy (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone know if it's ok to take both adderall and aniracetam the same time?


----------

